# Evans Lake



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I saw that Major League Fishing was at Evans Lake. I don't recall anyone talking about the lake. Is it public or private? Looked like some nice size bass.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Used to be a great pay lake. Now it is private with mini mansions built all around it. Sad to see.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

zimmerj said:


> I saw that Major League Fishing was at Evans Lake. I don't recall anyone talking about the lake. Is it public or private? Looked like some nice size bass.


I think it's disappointing these guys are fishing private lakes. They should have to work as hard as the rest of us imho.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you payed the fee that they paid to Aqua Ohio, you could fish it too. Aqua Ohio has no problems letting their lakes be used for the right price. Beautiful Lake, and though you might not want to believe it... It fishes just the same as any other lake in Ohio. Sometimes the fish bite, sometimes they don't!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

colonel594 said:


> If you payed the fee that they paid to Aqua Ohio, you could fish it too. Aqua Ohio has no problems letting their lakes be used for the right price. Beautiful Lake, and though you might not want to believe it... It fishes just the same as any other lake in Ohio. Sometimes the fish bite, sometimes they don't!


They may bite or not same as any lake but the very reduced pressure on this lake would have a major impact on the fish populations one would think.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good to see some positive publicity for this area. I watched and thought it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

colonel594 said:


> If you payed the fee that they paid to Aqua Ohio, you could fish it too. Aqua Ohio has no problems letting their lakes be used for the right price. Beautiful Lake, and though you might not want to believe it... It fishes just the same as any other lake in Ohio. Sometimes the fish bite, sometimes they don't!


You said..."It fishes just the same as any other lake in Ohio." So why pay for the same thing we get everywhere else and pay nothing? I think it "fishes" a lot better than public lakes and that's why they are shooting the shows there. These pros couldn't even get a 4 lb. fish out of Mosquito or Milton.


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

Good point Mickey.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

rhaythorn said:


> Good point Mickey.


Thanks rhaythorn.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think it was cool to have them filming in the area but I agree with Mickey shame they closed all the pay to fish lakes pine Evans even Springfield


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Brian springfield isnt closed its a few bucks to launch thats all


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

Seems going to Evans was setting up like a Bill Dance show far as having less pressure. Tho I thought they were giving some negative rep about Ohio fish, but Milton and Mosq. didn't show em like it can. Granted they were in the dog days of summer. Wonder why they didn't do Portage?


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Back in the day, I worked 3 summers in the boat house at Evans and Pine lake while attending college. The pay wasn't great, but the free fishing sure helped, That was when they stocked Walleyes and the lakes were owned by the Ohio Water Service Co. As a kid, we spent many summer days sneaking into the backwaters at Evans catching crappie and carp.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> They may bite or not same as any lake but the very reduced pressure on this lake would have a major impact on the fish populations one would think.


You're right about reduced pressure. Even if you own waterfront property on Evans or Pine Lakes it costs a pile, I heard $675, to fish on the lake. And If you want to keep a boat on the lake, Aqua Ohio demands 1 million dollars in liability insurance!



Lowerider1029 said:


> Back in the day, I worked 3 summers in the boat house at Evans and Pine lake while attending college. The pay wasn't great, but the free fishing sure helped, That was when they stocked Walleyes and the lakes were owned by the Ohio Water Service Co. As a kid, we spent many summer days sneaking into the backwaters at Evans catching crappie and carp.


Some folks still do! Ssshhhh! Don't tell anybody!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,LOL, LLLLLol
Where do you think ALL of those 'After ice out' panfish pics came from!?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mickey said:


> I think it's disappointing these guys are fishing private lakes. *They should have to work as hard as the rest of us* imho.



They do,,, they really-really do!
CU guys later,,,, gotta go hook up the boat!


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

This week-end will be showing Pine Lake. It was dead calm from what I was told. I bet it was tough fishing that day. The lake had a lot of green algae in the water late summer and early fall. Fished it in September and struggled to catch a few bass.
I did fish Evans two days after the MLF was there. Buddy and I caught 9 bass for 17.5 lbs in 4-5 hours.
Felt pretty good about that after watching the show.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sounds like i wasn't the only one honing my fishing skills sneaking into the backwaters of area lakes. Good Times !


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Evans Lake you can crush the bass, crappie and pike. Pine Lake has some nice crappie. Hamilton Lake I never gave it a chance .... Could have took the tournament at Evans Lake for sure. I know the lake like the back of my hand.

Good to see the show!


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Evans went down hill in the last year or 2 all the grass in the lake is disappearing quickly


----------

